# Enya's Kidding Thread** New Pics & Names <3!!!**



## that's*satyrical (Jan 26, 2012)

She's getting close. Pics from Yesterday:







Udder






Top View Belly






Another Top View Belly






Side View Belly


These are not the best pics but she is a very uncooperative model lol   So who wants to take a guess on when she kids, how many & boys or girls??  I think it will be close to Valentine's Day but could be sooner.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't think she will make it two weeks, I will pick feb 2nd, one week from know.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright 20 kids we will see  

I should also mention this will be her 3rd freshening, 1st two were both with twins. Boy/Girl the 1st time & 2 boys the 2nd time.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 26, 2012)

She needs to have them on Feb 3rd, my birthday.  Twin doelings it shall be.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 26, 2012)

My uneducated guess will be:
January 31st or Febuary 1st. I think she will have a twin doelings.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 26, 2012)

I like all these guesses for doelings. I hope you're right!! Also pretty sure her friend Coco is also expecting & due around March 10th. Felt some baby movement in front of her udder at feeding time tonight 

Top view of Coco's belly yesterday:






She's an easy keeper so this really isn't big for her, but if she moves just right she looks bigger than usual lol


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 27, 2012)

I thought maybe her hips were starting to look more prominent which I think is a sign of it getting close but I look at the side view pic and can see it there too so I don't know. She was putting her nose up against her sides several times today. It's exciting & nerve wracking all at the same time.  I'm dying to know what she's hiding in there!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 28, 2012)

I say Feb 5th


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2012)

Enya got her pre-kidding shave today. It was the 1st time I've given one. I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 28, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2012)

nice, she is looking very close.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks! OMG she is being such a butt lately. If she were a horse I would call her a bad case of barn sour.  I basically had to drag her to the milk stand, lift her onto it & have my hubby entertain her by trying to get her to eat calf manna (which she rudely refused) and petting her head & trying to keep her from trying to crawl out of the stanchion through the neck hole. Of course, she side stepped & sat down the whole time I was trying to clip her. Butthead!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2012)

They look good.  Can't wait for babies!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh I can't wait either!! It seems like it is taking FOREVER!! I mean it didn't even seem like it took this long carrying my OWN babies & they had to stay in there for 9 months!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 31, 2012)

Well she is still holding those babies in there. I'm starting to think there could be 3. I can feel & see them moving in there. They feel nice & strong  Her udder is getting a little bigger every day. No signs of discharge or anything yet but her girlie parts sure are puffing out there a lot!! She still is eating but laying down a lot more during the day. She keeps going over to the fence to visit the babies' daddy every day. They really do love each other, <3 It's sweet.  I sure hope she gives us at least one little doeling to keep.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 2, 2012)

She is still holding the little buggers in folks.  Her udder still seems to get a little bigger every day, but it hasn't "popped" yet.  I honestly don't think her girlie parts could stick out any more if they tried. Sorry this is not a more exciting update lol. I can clearly see her babies moving even from a pretty good distance. That has to be a good sign


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

I must say I am getting quite bored with this whole waiting thing.   long, drawn out   ****sigh****


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 4, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I must say I am getting quite bored with this whole waiting thing.   long, drawn out   ****sigh****


Yeah but it is all worth it in the end, right?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I sure hope so!! I haven't gotten to the "end" yet, but I'm guessing it probably will be!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Well a few more preggie pics from today to keep things interesting. Hopefully these are Enya's last preggie pics for now. LOL

Top View:







Side View of Belly & Udder






Front View:






Nice View of Udder I was lucky enough to get as she scratched her leg LOL


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

When is she due????


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 4, 2012)

She looks really close!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

She is due anywhere from now to Valentine's Day. She was pen bred so I don't know exact dates. I do know she looked like she had a heat @ September 20th. From the looks of her I think she settled before then but I could be wrong.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

HMMM... I guess she'll kid whenever your nice and busy and it'll be twin girls. 


 Do we win something if we guess right????


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

I love her color.  What do you call it?

I understand about the waiting bit.  I'm horrible at it!  

Hope you get some babies soon.  I can't wait to see what they look like!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

She looks like a school bus.  Nice udder shot!  It's udderly huge!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Feb 7, 2012)

She is beautiful I am surprised she is still able to lift that back leg up without toppling over


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 7, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She looks like a school bus.  Nice udder shot!  It's udderly huge!


 



			
				missy said:
			
		

> She is beautiful I am surprised she is still able to lift that back leg up without toppling over


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL yeah she is getting big.

I think her coloring is black & tan sundgau with white markings & frosted ears. That didn't fit on her paperwork though so it just says black & tan with white, blue eyes.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

You're gonna need a bigger bag of popcorn. No new signs yet this morning LOL.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 7, 2012)

Enya is in the kidding stall with contractions  Hopefully some good news & baby pics soon!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## GladeCreek (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 8, 2012)

How exciting! Congrats! Hope she has her babies with no problems! Can't wait to see the cute babies!!!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 8, 2012)

Come on babies!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 8, 2012)

Nothing yet. I'm going to put her back out with the girls for the day & bring her back in again tonight. She is not having pushing contractions yet but she has been having them. Most progress I've seen is when she lays down her hoo hoo opens up about an inch or so. No real discharge or anything that I've noticed yet. Hopefully today or tonight I'll have news & pics.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 8, 2012)

Pshh. Doe code. Stinky old Enya actin' all like "oh I'm gonna have my babies tonight" then she's all like "oh, I'm gonna go out with my girls this morning & act like nothing happened last night". Stinkin' goats. 

She is looking a bit more sunk in around the hips & smaller in the belly & her udder definitely has some pop though. Argh!!!


----------



## crazyland (Feb 8, 2012)

She is really working on that doe code!


----------



## craftymama86 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds like my doe!!! She KNOWS this is my first kidding experience and it's driving me nuts!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 8, 2012)

My first experience with kidding + unknown due date = Elsie in kidding pen 29 days.  
You wanna talk about DOE CODE!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 8, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> My first experience with kidding + unknown due date = Elsie in kidding pen 29 days.
> You wanna talk about DOE CODE!!!!


 Well come on enya!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

I have Enya in her kidding pen. I was going to let her out today but won't until later when it warms up. She won't eat when she's in the kidding pen. Do I need to worry about that at all? She has grain & hay available & won't touch it. 

Oh no!!! 29 days in the kidding pen. What a nightmare lol. I sure hope she doesn't hold out that long.


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 9, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I have Enya in her kidding pen. I was going to let her out today but won't until later when it warms up. She won't eat when she's in the kidding pen. Do I need to worry about that at all? She has grain & hay available & won't touch it.


I am keeping Spotz in her kidding pen today (i'll be gone all day), her udder seems firmer, and one of our other doe's is in heat, and she is MEAN when she's in heat..lol..and i don't want her hurting Spotz. but Spotz wouldn't really eat her grain very fast last night, I gave her some this morning and she didn't eat it yet. also i think it was 20kids that said it was normal when i asked yesterday! hopefully Enya will pop those babies out soon for you! does she still have her ligaments and such? Spotz's are soft, but definately still there.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

I think I can still feel her ligs. But there is a marked difference in the way her rear looks. She is definitely more sunken in around her hip bones & her belly looks quite a bit smaller (I'm guessing babies moving into position for birth?)  Udder has been a large size all along so it's not the best indicator for her I guess. Maybe what I thought were contractions the other day was the movement of the babies into position & her uterus getting ready for birthing. I just let her out with the girls so she would eat & she did eat, but she was picking at it instead of her usual inhaling. Here's hoping Enya & Spotz both get those babies out soon!!!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 9, 2012)

I just knew she would have those babies by now. All I can tell you is that for a couple of days I could feel one of Millie's ligaments. The other would be gone. Then on Monday morning they were both gone, she was eating normal and acting normal. When I came home from work she ate a little and those ligaments were definitely gone. She had her baby at 8:40 PM. No goo or anything. I went inside at 8:00 to warm up and when I went back at 8:35 she was screaming her head off. 

Good luck!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 9, 2012)

The only sure sign I have seen with all my does is that regardless of ligaments, sunken belly , goop, etc., the only real indication of birth is the firm, much larger udder usually within a day of kidding.  When I see that, I know it's going to happen very soon.  Only then do I let myself get super excited!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

Melissa'sDreamFarm said:
			
		

> I just knew she would have those babies by now. All I can tell you is that for a couple of days I could feel one of Millie's ligaments. The other would be gone. Then on Monday morning they were both gone, she was eating normal and acting normal. When I came home from work she ate a little and those ligaments were definitely gone. She had her baby at 8:40 PM. No goo or anything. I went inside at 8:00 to warm up and when I went back at 8:35 she was screaming her head off.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you. That gives me a little hope. Except I'm pretty sure I can still feel the ligaments.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 9, 2012)

dhansen said:
			
		

> The only sure sign I have seen with all my does is that regardless of ligaments, sunken belly , goop, etc., the only real indication of birth is the firm, much larger udder usually within a day of kidding.  When I see that, I know it's going to happen very soon.  Only then do I let myself get super excited!!


Thanks except her udder just gets firmer & larger every day.  I wish I could tell by that it seems like an easy way to tell. Maybe it just seems firmer & larger & I haven't seen a true "pop" yet. Maybe I will know it when I see it??


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 9, 2012)

the sure wat I noticed they were going to kid was, for Apache was going to kid was opening opening the door and seeing the kid and for Caramel was her in the act of pushing and seeing a bubble


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 9, 2012)

You know it when you see it.  But if you miss it, you will know she is kidding when the baby is coming out the back.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 11, 2012)

I think her ligs are gone. Dare I get my hopes up??


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 11, 2012)

You can get your hopes up!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 11, 2012)

It's happening tonight. Got the long yellow string of goo about an hour ago!! Yay Enya!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## wannacow (Feb 11, 2012)

Go Enya!!!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yay!! Can't wait to see Enya's cute little babies! Hope everything goes great for her and the babies! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 11, 2012)

Um, uh,  Yellow?   How yellow?  Is it cream colored or really yellow?   Usually it should be opaque or whitish?   Does it have a smell to it?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 11, 2012)

Yay!!! We have babies!! One robust little boy.     

AND two sweet little girls <3

Pics soon


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 11, 2012)

A couple quick pics for you. More later. Boy was 1st, chammie with stripe & moonspot, middle girl gold with moonspot on shoulder, runt baby girl dark buckskin


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 11, 2012)

They are adorable!  Congrats! I love the top pic, lol.

Queenmum.......yellow is am acceptable but not terribly common color for pre-delivery discharge in most mammals, I'd assume it to be the same in goats as well.  Cant remember what causes the yellow color right now (long day, lol) but it is an abundance of something (hormonal)  that really means nothing.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## fargosmom (Feb 12, 2012)

. . . one . . . two . . . three . . . aaaaaawwwwwwhhhh!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 12, 2012)

Sooooooo cute!  Love baby pictures!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Feb 12, 2012)

so want!  Good job, Enya!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats x 3!

Cute!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats they are beautiful


----------



## Missy (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats they are adorable!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 12, 2012)

CONGRATS!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 12, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

LOVELY PERFECT ANGELS!!!!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats!  They are adorable!  Enjoy those babies!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats.  Gorgeous Babies!.. All these dark and pretty colored kids are making me want May to get  here real soon.  I love my little white babies but I am hankering for some color!


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Yay for Enya and you!!! Those are some extremely cute babies!! Spotz is still holding out on us..ugh.. :/. But congrats on your babies!! That's awesome you got 3!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

'Yellowish' is OK as long as it doesn't smell.  But yellow/brown is not good.  However,   ENYA!   What took so long?   We were beginning to think  you were kidding us and never going to have those babies.   

Beautiful babies!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 12, 2012)

Great that you got 2 girls and 1 boy!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 12, 2012)

They are way too cute!  I love the lightest colored one with the tine black spot on it's back.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cute babies!  Congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2012)

They are adorable!!!!!!  Yea bonus babies!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 12, 2012)

Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 12, 2012)

All 3 babies with momma







Sugar Cookie (my daughter has claimed & named her lol)






Snickerdoodle (Snooky for short) on the right






Houston (for Whitney who passed away the night they were born)






He is for sale by the way!!! North Georgia. Message if interested. Can be triple registered ADGA, NDGA & AGS


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

Very CUTE!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!  Sooooo sweet!


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 13, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my goodness. They are beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 13, 2012)

You really do have some gorgeous goats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah!!!! Glad everything is good and the babies are just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Missy (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful babies! Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cute.


----------

